# Bike Shop in Sacramento



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a kind of a strange question... This morning it's quite windy here in Reno, so I am thinking to drive down to Sacramento and look around to buy a winter bib for myself. Anyone can suggest me where I can find the best deals in Sacramento? Which would be the "best" shop?


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know all the bicycle shops in Sacramento, but the ones I have dealt with are Bicycles Plus in Folsom 705 Gold Lake Dr, Folsom · (916) 355-8901 and Mad Cat Bicycles 3257 Folsom Blvd, Sacramento · (916) 488-8588 "2645 Marconi Ave" 
Hours 
Winter Hours Mon-Sat 10am-6pm, Sun. Closed for riding 
Phone 
(916) 488-8588 
Marconi Ave is the one I went to and one of these is listed as being closed. 

Both the above shops seemed to have more items than other stores I've been in and are more race oriented, so very knowledgeable. Davis, Ca, which is a little further, has tons of bike shops. Davis Wheelworks is also a race shop and Ken's bike and ski has a huge supply of gear. A little further into Vacaville is Pearl Izumi, but get good directions as it's in a shopping center and a little harder to locate, but better prices for the most part.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

madcat went out of business a year ago.

Bicycles plus in folsom, and kinetic in elk grove are top tier specialized stores that have alot of different specy bibs. I think they both carry endura and louis garneau. 

Mikes bikes / city bikes / etc don't have a great winter bib selection. I would take the time to call performance bike and REI to see what they have in stock. 

I found the endura and specialized full length winter bibs to fit a little weird on my body type. Bellwether and pearl izumi had a similar profile. Louis garneau fit comfortably in the middle. I went through the same thing the last few years, tracking down places that had full winter bibs in stock, it was quite a hunt! Best of luck.


----------



## rondi (May 30, 2009)

And while at Bicycles Plus--step over to Karens bakery and have a roll


----------

